# Inverted GoogleQuickSearch 1.1.2



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

Pulled this from the 2.3.5 gapps and the full version # is 1.1.2.38666.. I did the full inversion myself and I made all the icons .. I used to use theBowers versions but I decided to do this one alone.. This is actually a Kameleon Series Inverted app so on stock roms and themes with white settings menu text colors, it's inverted.. on any themes that have a colored settings menu text, it will self theme to those colors.. the only issue I've found is the inner search hint is black text on a dark gradient search box so it's a little hard to read but still readable.. I'll fix that if I can't find the text color tho.. I think it's pulling dim_foreground_light in framework and that's usually black so it'll take some tinkering... but I could be wrong.. lol... Enjoy!

*Shows as Dark Google Search in the app drawer

*INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS:*

1. Download one of the links. I have 2 of theme.. one is an update.zip and the other is a signed apk..

2. Flash the update.zip in recovery or rom manager or use the signed apk and push it to system.. you can also uninstall the old GoogleQuickSearch with titanium backup, reboot to make the uninstall work, then install my apk like a normal app.. then move it from data/app to system/app using root explorer and set permissions.. then reboot..

*MAKE A BACK UP BEFORE MODDING YOUR DEVICE.. I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR YOU OR YOUR PHONE.. AND FEED YOUR PETS CAUSE I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR THEM, EITHER... LOL*

*DOWNLOAD LINKS:*

1. http://bit.ly/KameleonDarkGoogleQuickSearch112 *Update.zip download*

2. http://bit.ly/signedGoogleQS112apk *Signed apk download*

View attachment 951


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Man, your on a roll with these! My theme looks great over it!


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome bro... I only know of a few themers now that change system colors so you came to mind when I made it Kameleon instead of just inverted.... glad ya like it!....

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidlovinyogi (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## droidcutie (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice. Thanks

Sent from my Thunderbolt, using Tapatalk app.


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

aaaa123 said:


> I am newbie of this game.I feel good.We can often talk about games


Wth?... this isn't a dating hotline bro....lol

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------

